# Salome is gone



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh, what a shame, so sorry. Peeves will miss her...


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry, Catherine  When we lost our pet chicken Meredith, we were just as devastated as with the loss of any dog. Sending you a big hug--and one for Peeves too.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Sorry about your chicken friend


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Caddy and zooeysmom, Peeves was really weird yesterday and has been oddly clingy this morning. I wonder if he knew she was close to dying. We showed him her body this morning. We was very worried looking as he checked her out. He is really an empathy dog once you get through his layers of kookiness.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss, and I hope Peeves had a good closure... Hugs

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm so sad to hear this. Extra love to you and Peeves.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry about your chicken passing away. My sympathy to Peeves.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Awww, that's too bad, I know you love your chickens just like your dogs - and why not, they are pets too. It's a good thing you let Peeves see Salome's body as it helps with closure. Condolences to all.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm sorry. My friend has chickens that she adores as pets, including a Buff. I've been enjoying their eggs!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poor Salome. Do you think it was the cold winter?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mfmst she was under the weather before it got cold and the others had picked on her, sensing her being vulnerable, so I had been using a large dog crate to keep her separate while I tried to rehab her outside. I am not sure what her initial problem was (I think something GI). I had had her in the house since late October because I really thought at that point it was too cold for her since she was sick.

We are giving Peeves some extra love today. He seems to be settling down. His story with her is funny and goes way back to when the birds were first out in the coop. One weekend afternoon I had the birds loose to forage and BF didn't know they were loose. He let Peeves out the back door and he went charging in to try to herd them. They all scattered except for Salome who ended up crouching in place in between his four feet. I'm not sure he realized she was there until I went and scooped her up. After that the two of them just always had a thing where they would watch each other. The other birds just think he is annoying, but she was always very chill around him and him around her.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Awww! What a gentle guy and a brave little hen, gone too soon.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

So sorry you have lost Salome - condolences to you and Peeves.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awww what a shame! So sorry you lost her! She may have become egg bound if she was a prolific layer...........I once had a Umbrella Cockatoo just 'fade' away and I was so mystified as to why, I had a necropsy done and found out she had 17 'eggs' (unformed) inside of her ranging in size from 1mm and up and they told me there was probably nothing I could've done even if I had known! She was MY heart bird if there is such a thing!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, I know your whole family will miss her.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Molly, being egg bound makes a lot of sense. Every once in a while I would find two eggs from her in one day and most of the time she laid 5-7 eggs per week once she started. She was a hard worker. I do often wonder how hard it must be for them to do all of the metabolic work required to produce so many eggs all while eating, maintaining good health, moulting and all else.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> She was MY heart bird if there is such a thing!


Of course there is  Birds can certainly be as loving and capable of forming bonds as dogs. So sorry you lost your Umbrella


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Catherine.
I am so sorry you and Peeves have lost your special little friend. I think that chickens are rather extraordinary little creatures and can have very individual little personalities. Salome, what a great name, sure sounds like she was a very special buddy to Peeves. You were wise to let him check her out after she was gone. I do think that it helps them to do so.

A friend of mine has quite a variety of chickens on her farm and the Buff Orpingtons are her favorites due to their congenial nature. I hope you can have another Buff someday with a personality like Salome.

Cathy


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Cathy I am getting a new chicken coop and ordered four hatchling birds for June. One will be a buff orpington and one a lavendar orpington. They do have lovely personalities. The other two will be blue splash marans.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss...no matter our history. I really am. It's very hard to lose a pet and I feel for you.


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

So sorry, chickens are special pets. We had a lav. Orpington. She was our nesting hen. We loved her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Cathy I am getting a new chicken coop and ordered four hatchling birds for June. One will be a buff orpington and one a lavendar orpington. They do have lovely personalities. The other two will be blue splash marans.


Oooh, that should be fun. I am not familiar with blue splash marans. Have to read up on them

When I worked at the local pet/feed store we ordered lots of really interesting birds from our favorite hatchery, Ideal Poultry, in Texas. It was one of my jobs to place the orders, pick the boxes up at the Post office and process in the new birds. It was such fun. Sometimes it was chickens, other times, ducks, turkeys, guinea fowl or even pheasants. I learned a lot about their different characteristics. The store owners would take unsold birds to their farm where we would watch them mature. We were at another feed store today and they had dozens of chicks. Poppy was infatuated....a little too much so. I fear she would be predatory.

I do hope one of your new birds will have a good relationship with Peeves and with you and BFAs well. They are such charming critters.

Have a peaceful evening. Cathy


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm sorry RIP Salome. My first pet was actually the class chicken. He was a wonderful friend.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

So sorry about the loss of Salome. I never thought it was possible to fall so much in love with a chicken. A chicken is one of God's creature's though, so why not? It does seem like the Orpingtons are prone to being egg bound. I learned to love my Cochins; not the most prolific layers, but affectionate and long living. Poor Peeves, there is nothing that suffers like a sensitive German Shepherd. Hopefully, he will make friends with one of the new chicks. And hopefully the arrival of new chicks will also ease your loss.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Chickens are fun little birds and the Orpingtons really are gentle souls. It really does hurt to loose them. 

I do wish you the best with your new girls. I would love to hear your thoughts on the Marans as I have been thinking about trying them next (I like the blue and black coppers, but the splash are beautiful, too)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

BK I have been eying black copper marans for a while and would have ordered two of them, but there weren't any available for the hatch date I wanted. I think all marans are good layers of dark brown eggs, pretty docile and quite cold hardy (marans have feathered feet). Of the other marans available on the hatch date I wanted I liked the blue splash looks the best. I am hoping they will be obviously different in their markings so that it will be easy for anyone to tell them apart. Two of my current birds look so much alike I doubt anyone else would know which is which. Also I don't know how many people will remember that I mistakenly ended up with a rooster who was a very handsome (but nasty and noisy) blue splash ameraucana who I rehomed. As much as that bird and I hated each other I still miss him in a way so splashes are a way to hopefully recapture some of the good aspects of him.

I also have two orpingtons coming, one buff and one lavendar, different colors so I can know that they will easily be identifiable to anyone helping care for them if I am away.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I just saw this. I'm so sorry about your chicken. :-( All animals are special. 

I hope Peeves is okay.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Condolences to you and to Peeves on Salome's passing. They had a special bond, it's clear. 

She was both a good provider, and well taken care of, and it sounds as if she went peacefully.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about Salome. We get so attached to our animals, they become family. I know she'll be missed and thought about often.


----------

